# Is this poison Ivy



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi,

Is this a poison ivy plant?


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

No


----------



## BudaTx (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison ivy and oak have leaves in groups of 3.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Is this the poison ivy or oak? According to Google lens it detected as the poison ivy.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If the leaves are sprouting from the main stem opposite each other, its not poison ivy. If the leaves are sprouting alternately up the stem, then there's a good probability it is.

Symmetrical center leaf: check
Asymmetrical outer leaves: check
alternate leaf growth: check

Then its poison ivy.


----------

